# Ethernet connection not detected



## TacoBomber (Nov 23, 2008)

The problem: The ethernet port doesn't seem to be detected by the computer whenever I plug the cable in the back. The orange and green lights turn on when I plug it in and turn off when I take it out. When I check my Network Connections, it only shows a 1394 connection and the Wireless Connection (which does work). There is nothing with an error shown in the Device Manager, either.

I have already tried using a new ethernet cable to see if there would be a change, but it gave me the same results as before: No detection by the computer, only the orange and green lights turning on.

I'm not sure if this is related or not, but I had tried to install Nvidia's 180.48 drivers the day this problem started occurring. I've since downgraded back to an older version since the upgrade didn't even work, but computer still refuses to detect the ethernet.. Anything.

Any help on this would be appreciated. I've been at this for the past two days now.. @[email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm sure the drivers are part of the issue. Have you viewed hidden devices and uninstalled any hidden network adapters and rebooted, then installed the correct drivers?


----------



## TacoBomber (Nov 23, 2008)

Not yet. When I enabled the viewing of hidden devices, a lot more things appeared on the list.

Direct Parallel
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)

I have a feeling the NVIDIA one might have something to do with it even though I have no idea what it is (driver for that one is from 7/1/2001). I'm wary of touching the other devices' drivers, though, since I don't know what drivers I'd need for all of those, especially since none of them have any names.


----------



## TacoBomber (Nov 23, 2008)

Turns out what I needed to update were the nForce drivers after all, but I didn't know which ones to get from the website due to not knowing what my motherboard.. Stuff was in the first place.. Someone pointed out this Driver Genius program to me to figure out which things needed the drivers and it magic'd my computer to not suckingness.

Tis resolved here. Thanks for the help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. It seemed clear it was a driver issue. :smile:


----------

